# Nintendo Switch Won't Be Getting Virtual Console



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

But Retroarch is already up and running...


----------



## XDel (May 8, 2018)

It sounds like he is saying that if you want to play them, you'll have to play them with enhanced features now as opposed to the original code. I.E. You should in theory be able to play something like Double Dragon in 2 player on-line, etc. Where as Virtual Consoles would not have the added benefit of on-line capabilities, and so on.


----------



## migles (May 8, 2018)

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/993660710080069633

they annoused 20 classic games, isn't it VC ?


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Prans said:


> voice chat via the Nintendo Switch Online app



Pfft, like anyone even uses it...


----------



## Bimmel (May 8, 2018)

Wait for our new Classic consoles. That's the translation. :-)


----------



## Prans (May 8, 2018)

migles said:


> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/993660710080069633
> 
> they annoused 20 classic games, isn't it VC ?


Maybe they plan something different entirely but they say that they don't plan to release anything under the Virtual Console banner.


----------



## Arras (May 8, 2018)

migles said:


> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/993660710080069633
> 
> they annoused 20 classic games, isn't it VC ?


All this representative said is that they won't be releasing classic games "under the Virtual Console banner". Classic games will still be there, they just aren't called Virtual Console anymore. That said, there's no news on any consoles besides the NES for now, but I would imagine it'll happen at some point.


----------



## migles (May 8, 2018)

Prans said:


> Maybe they plan something different entirely but they say that they don't plan to release anything under the Virtual Console banner.


probably they did the smart thing and quit doing VC, since they are unable to release more than 10 VC games, and take forever to release other 10, and people would just use homebrew emulators, or inject games..

VC could be so great if they actually released almost (if not all) the entire library of the consoles and sold the games for cheaper

probably went with "this is not VC" so people to stop bitching about such limit of games


----------



## Zense (May 8, 2018)

Because this way we can charge you again for the classic titles already  connected to your Nintendo Account from buying them on WiiU and 3DS under the very different "Virtual Console" monicker.


----------



## T-hug (May 8, 2018)

They need to skip vc this gen so they can charge you for the games again nextgen.
If they added it to switch everyone would want their 3ds and wiiu vc content to be free. Skipping a gen allows enough time to have passed for people to be willing to shell out again.
Or they'll drip feed games to the paid sub.


----------



## zoogie (May 8, 2018)

So they take VC games previously priced ala carte and tack them on to the $20/yr online service I would have bought anyway.

Well then. Time to go online and rage about Nintendo refusing to weasel me into buying the same old games yet again.

_The spirit of @03bgood approves this message_


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 8, 2018)

Mine will have virtual console


----------



## Marco_Buns (May 8, 2018)

Does this mean they will use a different name than VC?


----------



## Lazyboss (May 8, 2018)

Why would they sell VC games while they can port them under the "enhanced" silly excuse and make more money?
An why should we care when we can play VC on a modded Switch in a few months?


----------



## smilodon (May 8, 2018)

Oh noes, I won't be able to buy a 10 bucks NES game for the 7th time, how can I justify my switch purchase now.


----------



## Axido (May 8, 2018)

T-hug said:


> They need to skip vc this gen so they can charge you for the games again nextgen.
> If they added it to switch everyone would want their 3ds and wiiu vc content to be free. Skipping a gen allows enough time to have passed for people to be willing to shell out again.
> Or they'll drip feed games to the paid sub.



They don't skip the gen (at least entirely). They just add incentives to buy the games yet again on the Switch.

Sadly, this is not reflected in the thread title (and don't tell me this was unintentional). The wording of the Nintendo spokesperson mentioned should make it pretty obvious, though.


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2018)

kinda mad that they add online to nintendo games and not neo-geo games on the swtich...


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Really odd to see Nintendo do this, especially given their stance on emulation of classic game systems. 

Maybe this is part of a plan to move more NES Classic/SNES Classic units. 

More ideally, maybe they're restructuring their method of redistributing old games to be more in line with the decade. 

Or, more cynically, they're skipping a generation to make people less upset about having to buy the same games all over again. 

Honestly can't tell what their reasoning for this is at this point, nor what their plan for the future is.


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2018)

I can't wait for the new "VC" games! so I can rebuy the titles I bought on Wii U that I also bought on 3DS that I also bought on Wii and have the originals of!

Idk what to think ._.


----------



## Lukerz (May 8, 2018)

All they are doing is retiring the virtual console line. Look at his wording: “there are currently no plans to bring classic games together under the Virtual Console banner as has been done on other Nintendo systems.”

No plans to bring them under the virtual console line. They will still bring the games to the switch at some point. Just not under that branding. In fact i'd bet on it.

Edit: Oooo! Cloud saves!


----------



## ov3rkill (May 8, 2018)

Maybe Nintendo is calling them something else. Hence, the reason there won't be a Virtual Console as it would be renamed or perhaps an upgrade to something better.
I'm sure they will always find a way to milk even the old franchises in emulation.


----------



## Hyborix3 (May 8, 2018)

Virtual Ports Legacy Collection with an added bonus of Funky Kong


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2018)

I always thought that taking advantage of the VC was a good idea. I dont understand why nintendo would get rid of that... unless they are trying to get us to use that garbage subscription service. Nintendo has never been good with online stuff...


----------



## linuxares (May 8, 2018)

They should just put the games under the montly cost of the online and you have a whole library of games to play from.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

Well, before we had an umbrella for classic games, known as Virtual Console. There won't be an umbrella anymore.
What is sad about it?
There will probably be no effort to pursuit licencing and publishing of old games from diverse companies and systems like before.
Suppose Nintendo wanted to release a collection of Nintendo games... they probably will, under the online paywall.
Suppose Konami wanted to release a collection of Konami games... they also may, or may not.
Suppose Sega wanted to release a collection of Sega games... those will be called Sega Ages.
Now, if there is no company already holding rights for the games and with a position strong enough to publish them, probably those won't be published at all.

So probably forget about any C64 games (their VC sucked anyway), or games from small or dead companies.
It will be like in the PS2 times or before that, there will be no effort to collect licences and release them, that doesn't stop companies that already own the IPs to release collections on their own.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But Retroarch is already up and running...


Shhhhh... the Nintendo Ninja's are always lurking.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 8, 2018)

Nooooo, how am I going to play GameCube games.


----------



## pedro702 (May 8, 2018)

i hope this makes the n64 mini a thing really, i really want an announcement for it


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 8, 2018)

yeah I could imagine them trying to branch out to become the Netflix of retro games


----------



## VashTS (May 8, 2018)

*Me:* I got to tell you, Nintendo, with no disrespect, I really think what you're doing here is unethical. It's not cool. Y-y-you got the people on this world slaving away [burps] playing your emulators. I mean, that's what I call slavery.

*Nintendo:* No, no, no, they play online in exchange for money, which they then--

*Me:* Well, that just sounds like RetroArch with extra steps.

*Nintendo:* Eek barba dirkle, somebody's gonna get laid in college.

well jokes on you Nintendo, i have homebrew access


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

blubber987 said:


> Nooooo, how am I going to play GameCube games.


on a gamecube like a normal person? XD


----------



## Exaltys (May 8, 2018)

Prans said:


> under the Virtual Console banner



So, they are just calling it something else?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

Exaltys said:


> So, they are just calling it something else?


I think it means there will be no umbrella at all, only a few independent efforts by separate companies. As I said above.


----------



## tiamat999 (May 8, 2018)

Introducing Nintendo now streaming service


----------



## oji (May 8, 2018)

Isn't Switch already have a Virtual Console for Wii U titles? Almost every single game is re-released at a full price, enjoy.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 8, 2018)

Off topic but isn't the USB hardware hack going to give us emulation? I was forced to update.

I really want to get one over on them for pulling this if they refuse to offer a replacement for VC (without subscription fee)


----------



## Cubuss (May 8, 2018)

If the leaks are true:


```
-Nintendo is ditching the Virtual Console brand and replacing it with ‘Nintendo Classics’. Games offered through this are much cheaper than they were before and is going to launch with NES and GBA games in August with SNES and N64 games being made available late 2018/ early 2019.
```


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Off topic but isn't the USB hardware hack going to give us emulation? I was forced to update.
> 
> I really want to get one over on them for pulling this if they refuse to offer a replacement for VC (without subscription fee)


AFAIK, you can launch HBL from Atmosphere (given some twitter pics from SciresM), and you can launch RetroArch from HBL... So yes?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 8, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> kinda mad that they add online to nintendo games and not neo-geo games on the swtich...


It's cause the neo geo games were prodcued by hamster corp, which don't really focus on having online modes but accuracy in emulation. Though if it did have online modes, it would cost more than $7.99, probably up to $14.99 like the ones on ps4 and psvita done by code mystics.

I'm a bit upset about this too but that's why I didn't buy any neo geo games, but if you think about it, as @Prans said, the companies already decided to do compilation ports of their games.

SNK 40 Anniversary collection
Namco Museum collection (Download on Eshop)
Sega Ages collection for switch
Capcom's Mega man & Mega man X legacy collections 1 & 2
Hamster Corp's arcade archives (download on eshop)

With more potential people probably doing things this way, It could be pointless for nintendo to continue Virtual Console this way. Most of what virtual console is to have a assortment of games from specific consoles to play, if they did it now, it would probably just be only nintendo games to choose from which isn't much for anyone to be super duper excited about. There is just about two handful of good first party titles for each system, have to keep reminding ourself that majority of games people did like was third party.

Sure a low cost one game out of many is better to choose what you like, but some times compilation games are good to help other people find good games (or bad) while safely purchasing a game they are already familiar with and like playing. (I played beyond oasis first time on Sonic Ultimate Genesis Collection on my ps3, which is a great game everyone should try if they like legend of zelda)


----------



## leon315 (May 8, 2018)

u sheeps have to pay those same 30yo games which i 've already bought on Wii, wiiu and 3ds in order to play on SWITCH.

source: inside ninty CEO's darkest thoughts.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 8, 2018)

Cubuss said:


> If the leaks are true:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That would be great news. I think it would be a terrible move of them not to release SNES, GBA and N64 games, so I expect them to release them at some point anyway even if the rumor turns out to be false.


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2018)

Cubuss said:


> If the leaks are true:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



if the GBA have online play some how...  i will SO BUY A SWITCH!! i would love to play the GBA KIRBY games online with 4 players...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 8, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> if the GBA have online play some how...  i will SO BUY A SWITCH!! i would love to play the GBA KIRBY games online with 4 players...


Or even better, Mega man battle network with online play in modern times. Final Fantasy Tactics advance online co-op, classic mario kart online, online legend of zelda 4 swords. 

Seriously, capcom needs to bring back Mega man Battle Network, in modern day it would be a improvement with the new way to play online and wireless communications, and even use real carts as kind of bonuses. "Turn your system into a actual PErsonal Terminal"


----------



## LightyKD (May 8, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah I could imagine them trying to branch out to become the Netflix of retro games


I wouldn't mind being able to play these classic games in the cloud with the option for local downloads in case you know you're going to be in a area without a decent connection. At least that way, I'm not filling up my Switch's storage with a bunch of classic games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2018)

Prans said:


> Nintendo Switch Online will provide a fun new way to experience classic NES games


only NES games? fuck it have no use for online than.


----------



## orangy57 (May 8, 2018)

I guess this is just a greater reason to have Homebrew on the switch. No virtual console outside a couple nes games that you have to pay for monthly? smh


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or even better, Mega man battle network with online play in modern times. Final Fantasy Tactics advance online co-op, classic mario kart online, online legend of zelda 4 swords.
> 
> Seriously, capcom needs to bring back Mega man Battle Network, in modern day it would be a improvement with the new way to play online and wireless communications, and even use real carts as kind of bonuses. "Turn your system into a actual PErsonal Terminal"



i should check out the battle network games. 

i recall playing one of them on the NDS.

i think it was a spin off of BN.

yeah 4 swords would be sick online. those type of Zelda games i like.

any zelda game in 3d (other then Majora's Mask) is ugh.

also i like the NDS Zelda's and the Tri-Force Heroes on 3DS.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 8, 2018)

Meh. I don't like this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> I guess this is just a greater reason to have Homebrew on the switch. No virtual console outside a couple nes games that you have to pay for monthly? smh


are you seriously complaining about the price of nintendos online service its only 20 bucks a year thats LOADS cheaper than both xbox and playstation


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2018)

Prans said:


> “Nintendo Entertainment System – Nintendo Switch Online will provide a fun new way to experience classic NES games that will be different from the Virtual Console service, thanks to enhancements such as added online play, voice chat via the Nintendo Switch Online app and the various play modes of Nintendo Switch.”


So I am looking at this quote right here and it makes it sound like they are removing VC in favor of updating previous features of older games to use newer features. So it sounds like something like VC enhanced? I honestly won't mind if they just added new features to older games as long they didn't remove feature to add them back as something stupid like DLC. Just as long as I actually still get some of my favorite games on the Switch.
Otherwise I will just have to stick to hacking the system and getting them that way (even though that's what I was already planning on doing)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 8, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> i should check out the battle network games.


It would be best to try the wii u VC games as they have been modded for good reason. Giving you bonuses that you would normally get if you had use link cable are automatically entitled to you because of the lacking ability to use it, which makes it a good thing. Seriously, that and Super mario advance 4 with the e-reader levels are probably the only WII U VC game mods worth buying compared to most of the other GBA Games offered on eshop.

But in modern times with online networking and wireless systems, it makes these features more fun and intuitive to use than it was before. So GBA games would be perfect for online play.


----------



## Cecilmax (May 8, 2018)

Well, that is exactly one of the reasons WHY consoles are being hacked


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 8, 2018)

Honestly I'm not too bummed about this.
I feel that retroarch will really shine on the switch, and that extensive virtual console libraries would have clogged the home menu anyway.


----------



## garyopa (May 8, 2018)

On the subject of 'No Virtual Console' story from Nintendo spokesman, I have this to say about my reasons WHY big 'N' dropped the VC.



garyopa said:


> The reason is 'legal' license terms, and possible lawsuits. -- If big 'N' had Virtual Console, then at some point people that bought the old games on 3DS and Wii U would demand for a way to 'transfer them', and even if Nintendo said no, there would be class-action lawsuit filed at some point, and big 'N' does not wish waste time winning yet another court case, or worse forcing to settle for transfer-rights or to give everyone something back as refund, they seen what has happen to Sony over their PSN lawsuits and OtherOS lawsuits, so to avoid all that 'virtual console' is 100% killed, impossible, never to appear again in any form, shape, that could be called the same.
> 
> Instead there is going to be 'packaged libraries' of older games, first we will have months of rolling wheel of selection of NES Classics, then zap it will disappear totally, and then you enjoy months of similar selection of GB Classics, and then so on with some tiny bit of SNES, and GC action, all these 'classic libraries' will be kept 90% on the 'online cloud', so that nintendo will control it more, and can change, remove, add titles as they please with of course added 'online features', all the while keeping the 'game data' off your system itself, only having a core library access module that sucks down the graphical frames/screens from cloud, and passes back your joycon buttons to game in cloud itself.
> 
> In other words, no VC, no chance of stored pirated VC ROMs, no chance of people transfering these 'classic games' via file-sharing sites to install on CFW, and no chance to get around paying monthly for them, and no chance in hell of ever having a lawsuit dragging thru the courts to force older/existing customers of VC games from previous consoles/handhelds to be given any form of 'transfer rights', 'discounts' or 'refunds' on their past history of digital purchases.


----------



## dimmidice (May 8, 2018)

XDel said:


> IWhere as Virtual Consoles would not have the added benefit of on-line capabilities, and so on.


Pokemon red/yellow disagrees with you?


----------



## APartOfMe (May 8, 2018)

Now I won't feel bad about downloading ROMs


----------



## m_babble (May 8, 2018)

I could seriously care less about Virtual Console.


----------



## Dominator211 (May 8, 2018)

This is fucking ridiculous. Let the homebrew scene figure out how yo inject stuff and install to the home menu. Nintendo is fucking stupid for not taking this opportunity.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

That's retarded, very retarded, and yes, I know what I'm saying, so what? I'm sorry, but I'm not paying for this service, and I won't be updating my console and waiting for the public exploit on 4.1.0 systems just to piss of the white knights who are defending Nintendo's BS decision to do this. So yeah, hackers do what Nintendont.



epickid37 said:


> Now I won't feel bad about downloading ROMs



I never felt bad for downloading ROMs either  Just NES games, nothing else? Boring. 



garyopa said:


> On the subject of 'No Virtual Console' story from Nintendo spokesman, I have this to say about my reasons WHY big 'N' dropped the VC.



Oh boo hoo to them. They can suck it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's retarded, very retarded, and yes, I know what I'm saying, so what? I'm sorry, but I'm not paying for this service, and I won't be updating my console and waiting for the public exploit on 4.1.0 systems just to piss of the white knights who are defending Nintendo's BS decision to do this. So yeah, hackers do what Nintendont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it sucks. 
But chill man. Who cares really.
It's no good reason to get a stroke.


----------



## tomhanks69 (May 8, 2018)

Good thing we have retroarch and if they give us some sexy hd remakes of our favorite games, I'll be happy


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, it sucks.
> But chill man. Who cares really.
> It's no good reason to get a stroke.



It's no reason for people to be sycophantic and accepting it openly like a terminal illness either.


----------



## cagycee (May 8, 2018)

Me: No Virtual Console???????
@SciresM: Bet
Homebrew Applicant Developers: Bet
It'll be the Wii all over again


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

cagycee said:


> Me: No Virtual Console???????
> @SciresM: Bet
> Homebrew Applicant Developers: Bet
> It'll be the Wii all over again



Oh, I'm definitely rooting for the hackers to blow this console open ala the Wii hacking scene.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> It's no reason for people to be sycophantic and accepting it openly like a terminal illness either.


But who does that?
I think all posts in here are somewhat negative about it, yet some of them adult enough to analyse the possible reasoning behind the decision, yet no one is happy about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But who does that?
> I think all posts in here are somewhat negative about it, yet some of them adult enough to analyse the possible reasoning behind the decision, yet no one is happy about it.



Why should they be happy about it? NES games? That's it? Am I the only one who doesn't give a tin schilling about NES games? I grew up on Snes games and by all rights, they should have included at least a few of those like Super Mario World, F-Zero and A Link to the Past. I mean, come on, this is just asinine. Is a few Snes games really that unreasonable to ask for? Or are they incapable of writing a good Snes emulator?  I'll be glad once the Switch hacking scene has blown up.


----------



## chartube12 (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Why should they be happy about it? NES games? That's it? Am I the only one who doesn't give a tin schilling about NES games? I grew up on Snes games and by all rights, they should have included at least a few of those like Super Mario World, F-Zero and A Link to the Past. I mean, come on, this is just asinine. Is a few Snes games really that unreasonable to ask for? Or are they incapable of writing a good Snes emulator?  I'll be glad once the Switch hacking scene has blown up.



I originally thought they were going to bundle the nes, famicom, snes and super famicom from the minis together to sell on the switch for 60 bucks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Why should they be happy about it? NES games? That's it? Am I the only one who doesn't give a tin schilling about NES games? I grew up on Snes games and by all rights, they should have included at least a few of those like Super Mario World, F-Zero and A Link to the Past. I mean, come on, this is just asinine. Is a few Snes games really that unreasonable to ask for? Or are they incapable of writing a good Snes emulator?  I'll be glad once the Switch hacking scene has blown up.


But who is happy?
No one is happy.
The reasoning from garyopa is spot on.
Thet just can't milk it further this way. 
Releasing compilations is a new way to milk it and avoid legal annoyances. They will just do that. And I don't care. 
I was going to hack my system anyway, this changes nothing.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> I originally thought they were going to bundle the nes, famicom, snes and super famicom from the minis together to sell on the switch for 60 bucks.



Nope, I don't even have an NES classic, if I want to play NES, I can use my modded Wii U. And for Snes, I've been using an Analogue Super NT and an SD2SNES, now that it supports Super FX games too, Nintendo's pay to play "VC" service is something I'll be glad not to pay for.



sarkwalvein said:


> But who is happy?
> No one is happy.
> The reasoning from garyopa is spot on.
> Thet just can't milk it further this way.
> ...



Yeah, and they're taking the coward's way out to screw their wallets big time, but there's something very cathartic and fun about spiting Nintendo at their own game. Rather then dealing with the legal bull crap of getting licenses (which is stupid as many companies are defunct), they'll just sucker people into re-buying old games, etc. Yeah, no thanks. I'll use RetroArch.


----------



## Fluffball (May 8, 2018)

Bit of a technical question here but if Nintendo managed to add online in to old games does that mean they now run native and not emulated?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Am I the only one on here who doesn't give a rat's arse about NES games on Switch?


----------



## Asdolo (May 8, 2018)

I don't like this.


----------



## Owenge (May 8, 2018)

List of Nintendo fuck ups:
1. Used a chip that could be exploited very easily.
2.Will start using a pay to play online system (cheaper then PS4/Xbox tho)
3. No virtual consoles will be coming out....


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

Owenge said:


> List of Nintendo fuck ups:
> 1. Used a chip that could be exploited very easily.
> 2.Will start using a pay to play online system (cheaper then PS4/Xbox tho)
> 3. No virtual consoles will be coming out....


4. Paywall on save backups... pfff.


----------



## Owenge (May 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> 4. Paywall on save backups... pfff.


Tru tho


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

Fluffball said:


> Bit of a technical question here but if Nintendo managed to add online in to old games does that mean they now run native and not emulated?


You can add extra capabilities games via emulators. For instance, network play and achievements with retroarch. At any rate, the games with "Nintendo Switch Online" sounds more like how "Playstation Now" works. The games are probably being emulated on a server somewhere and the video is streaming to you and your switch is streaming controller inputs to it.


----------



## Xzi (May 8, 2018)

Sounds like they're just going to give you games with the online service instead.  I'm fine with that, prevents me having to re-buy games I own already.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> You can add extra capabilities games via emulators. For instance, network play and achievements with retroarch. At any rate, the games with "Nintendo Switch Online" sounds more like how "Playstation Now" works. The games are probably being emulated on a server somewhere and the video is streaming to you and your switch is streaming controller inputs to it.



Actually, and I could be wrong, it sounds more like gamepass than PSNow. *like I said.. could be wrong*.

I think the reason the VC brand is being dropped, is now that they have added features it's no longer "Playing like on the original hardware."


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 8, 2018)

migles said:


> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/993660710080069633
> 
> they annoused 20 classic games, isn't it VC ?



Based on how it functions, I understand why the name Virtual Console is no longer being used.  These games will always be accessible to you, so long as you continue to pay for Nintendo's online services, and you get the added functionality of all games being playable online with others, even if they're single player games and you want to "pass the controller" for the other player to take a turn. We get 20 games at first and they'll add more as time goes on.

Whatever you consider this new service, it's clearly the VC replacement, and as to how big the library will get and all the systems it will encompass remains to be seen.  But with China getting Gamecube and Wii games on the Nvidia Shield, I sure hope they at least give us a few classic Gamecube games.  But with only NES games being announced thus far, I'm really not holding my breath on that, or at least on seeing it anytime soon.  We'll have to see more for me to know how I really feel about this.  I see potential, but knowing Nintendo, this will likely be restricted to the NES and SNES (and maybe GB/GBC) for quite some time before they expand to other systems like the N64, GBA, and hopefully Gamecube.  We'll see, but if the service is weak and stays weak, then Nintendo may have made a compelling argument for many to hack out their Switch and install emulators.


----------



## Masterwin (May 8, 2018)

https://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/nes/


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Sounds like they're just going to give you games with the online service instead.  I'm fine with that, prevents me having to re-buy games I own already.



And prevents you from ever taking the Switch with you where there's no WiFi either, so, either way you're screwed.



Masterwin said:


> https://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/nes/



Ooh, NES games, meh.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And prevents you from ever taking the Switch with you where there's no WiFi either, so, either way you're screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, NES games, meh.



And sorry.. Where the blood hell do you get that leap of logic?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> And sorry.. Where the blood hell do you get that leap of logic?



How can you play these offline if you have to pay to gain access to them? You can't do that with PS+ as you need an internet connection, I don't see this as being any different. And where did you get the leap of logic that this is somehow a good business model? I smell damage control; you can't even keep the sodding games you download if you stop paying for the service.

And NES games, I must be in the minority because I couldn't give a damn about NES games with online capabilities.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> How can you play these offline if you have to pay to gain access to them? You can't do that with PS+ as you need an internet connection, I don't see this as being any different. And where did you get the leap of logic that this is somehow a good business model? I smell damage control; you can't even keep the sodding games you download if you stop paying for the service.
> 
> And NES games, I must be in the minority because I couldn't give a damn about NES games with online capabilities.



Uh dude.. You -can- play PS+ games offline.. You can play Gamepass games offline. 

I think you need to do a bit of research. And weather you give a damn about the games is a completely different issue than you're leap of logic about wifi.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Uh dude.. You -can- play PS+ games offline.. You can play Gamepass games offline.
> 
> I think you need to do a bit of research. And weather you give a damn about the games is a completely different issue than you're leap of logic about wifi.



I  meant the ones that require an internet connection, you know, *the games that you can stream*? Yeah, and not being able to pay for individual games is the dumbest thing to ever grace a Nintendo online service. Why are people blindly defending this garbage business model?

I meant Playstation Now, you have to have internet, you can't even download the game and play it whenever you want, it's BS. I see the same with this crap. People are defending this with nothing but blind sycophancy.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 8, 2018)

shoot. That's too bad! I love Virtual Console!


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I  meant the ones that require an internet connection, you know, *the games that you can stream*? Yeah, and not being able to pay for individual games is the dumbest thing to ever grace a Nintendo online service. Why are people blindly defending this garbage business model?
> 
> I meant Playstation Now, you have to have internet, you can't even download the game and play it whenever you want, it's BS. I see the same with this crap. People are defending this with nothing but blind sycophancy.




But there is NOTHING so far that says the NES games require STREAMING... So again.. Where did you get this insane leap of logic?


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 8, 2018)

Masterwin said:


> https://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/nes/



Only NES, that's a bummer, but I also don't believe that neccessarily means other systems are off the table.  Perhaps in time they'll add SNES and Gameboy/Advance, and maybe even N64 and Gamecube (I imagine NES will be a single title you select from your Switch menu which brings you to another interface where you can pick the NES game you want to play (probably not looking very different from the NES classic interface), perhaps the other systems will eventually get the same treatment).  Then again, perhaps not.  The Wii U took years before N64 titles started to release on its VC and likewise the 3DS didn't see SNES games for many years.  This is Nintendo, they seem to love taking their time letting us access old games on their latest systems, with exception to the Wii where they just went to town almost immediately releasing games for any system the Wii could handle.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> But there is NOTHING so far that says the NES games require STREAMING... So again.. Where did you get this insane leap of logic?



Did I stutter? There's nothing that says that they will add other consoles to the roster of games, either, so yeah, NES games, wow I haven't played those before. Yeah, we don't have the NES Classic, Wii U VC, Wii VC or 3DS VC to play those. Oh wait.


----------



## Xzi (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And prevents you from ever taking the Switch with you where there's no WiFi either, so, either way you're screwed.


I'm not seeing how that prevents me from taking Switch anywhere.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm not seeing how that prevents me from taking Switch anywhere.



It certainly prevents you from keeping the games forever, because you have to pay to play, and NES games, yeah, we haven't had those before.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There's nothing that says that they will add other consoles to the roster of games, either, so yeah, NES games, wow I haven't played those before.



Stop moving the goal posts and answer the damned question. Where is there -any- indication that these games will be streamed. Nothing about new games.. You are making comments about needing Wifi to play... I'm forcing you to actually explain that leap of logic. Stop moving the goalposts.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Did I stutter? There's nothing that says that they will add other consoles to the roster of games, either, so yeah, NES games, wow I haven't played those before. Yeah, we don't have the NES Classic, Wii U VC, Wii VC or 3DS VC to play those. Oh wait.


Holy shit, Rando. Sit down and shut up. You're too quick to jump on the bandwagon. Assuming they're not going to add other games is just bad practice. You're making a mountain out of a molehill here. Literally NOTHING states you HAVE to be online to play these games. That'd be bad business for a system that touts portability, yeah?

They'll be adding more games as they work out the service. My god.


----------



## Masterwin (May 8, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Only NES, that's a bummer, but I also don't believe that neccessarily means other systems are off the table.  Perhaps in time they'll add SNES and Gameboy/Advance, and maybe even N64 and Gamecube (I imagine NES will be a single title you select from your Switch menu which brings you to another interface where you can pick the NES game you want to play (probably not looking very different from the NES classic interface), perhaps the other systems will eventually get the same treatment).  Then again, perhaps not.  The Wii U took years before N64 titles started to release on its VC and likewise the 3DS didn't see SNES games for many years.  This is Nintendo, they seem to love taking their time letting us access old games on their latest systems, with exception to the Wii where they just went to town almost immediately releasing games for any system the Wii could handle.





I am the first one to be enjoying all the emulators in hbl in 3.0.0 from the first day
https://goo.gl/UQWUfZ


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Stop moving the goal posts and answer the damned question. Where is there -any- indication that these games will be streamed. Nothing about new games.. You are making comments about needing Wifi to play... I'm forcing you to actually explain that leap of logic. Stop moving the goalposts.



I didn't know how it worked, geez, but I still think having to pay to play games and keep them, instead of being able to permanently purchase them is a stupid system.
"Awesome, I get to play 30 year old games by paying 20 dollars a year, best part is I won't be able to keep them if I unsubscribe!"



Memoir said:


> Holy shit, Rando. Sit down and shut up. You're too quick to jump on the bandwagon. Assuming they're not going to add other games is just bad practice. You're making a mountain out of a molehill here. Literally NOTHING states you HAVE to be online to play these games. That'd be bad business for a system that touts portability, yeah?



Yes, sir.


----------



## Xzi (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> It certainly prevents you from keeping the games forever, because you have to pay to play, and NES games, yeah, we haven't had those before.


I'm pretty sure they'll still be accessible offline as long as you're subbed to the online service.  I could be wrong though, they're not real clear on that point right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll still be accessible offline as long as you're subbed to the online service.  I could be wrong though, they're not real clear on that point right now.



That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And prevents you from ever taking the Switch with you where there's no WiFi either, so, either way you're screwed.



I mean 5 or more years ago that might have been a real problem, but with everyone's smartphone being able to become a wifi hotspot and many of us having made the move to unlimited data plans.  This issue definitely will not apply to most users, really just kids that don't have smartphones, and people still on older plans that restrict how much data they use, of course NES games are incredibly small file sizes, so you could probably get by on a 1gb or 2gb plan every month and be more than fine without getting overage charges.


----------



## Xzi (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what I'm worried about.


Well I'm not afraid of spending $20 to find out.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll still be accessible offline as long as you're subbed to the online service.  I could be wrong though, they're not real clear on that point right now.


I don't see why that'd make sense, though. Of course, it IS Nintendo. However to instantly assume the worst just isn't healthy.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well excuse me, so sorry that I didn't know how it worked, geez, but I still think having to pay to play games and keep them, instead of being able to permanently purchase them is a stupid system.
> "Awesome, I get to play 30 year old games by paying 20 dollars a year, best part is I won't be able to keep them if I unsubscribe!"
> 
> 
> ...




But we have no clue if you will be able to purchase them at all or not. ALL we know is they are currently included -with- the online plan.

I'm not making leaps of logic that they will be, or won't be available seperatly, but you just keep jumping to conclusions faster than Kirby swaps powers.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well I'm not afraid of spending $20 to find out.  I'll let you know.



Oh good, I'll wait to see others doing it so I don't have to, living vicariously though others who pay for it.



Tigran said:


> But we have no clue if you will be able to purchase them at all or not. ALL we know is they are currently included -with- the online plan.
> 
> I'm not making leaps of logic that they will be, or won't be available seperatly, but you just keep jumping to conclusions faster than Kirby swaps powers.



Well, maybe I wouldn't jump to these conclusions if Nintendo actually wasn't so bloody vague about the details. If they actually told us they could be purchased and kept, I wouldn't be doing this, would I? Communication, Nintendo likes being vague.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, maybe I wouldn't jump to these conclusions if Nintendo actually wasn't so bloody vague about the details. If they actually told us they could be purchased and kept, I wouldn't be doing this, would I? Communication, Nintendo likes being vague.



Considering its not out yet, I don't see why anyone is jumping to conclusions yet.  We can speculate, but until we actually see it in action, it seems foolish to get up in arms over something we know very little about at this time. Patience truly is a virtue.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Considering its not out yet, I don't see why anyone is jumping to conclusions yet.  We can speculate, but until we actually see it in action, it seems foolish to get up in arms over something we know very little about at this time. Patience truly is a virtue.



I just wish they weren't so vague, is that so much to ask of Nintendo...?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 8, 2018)

no biggie, we have sciresm and co. for this stuff.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I just wish they weren't so vague, is that so much to ask of Nintendo...?



And -that- I will agree with. But seriously.. In a month we'll probably (not going to say WILL) have a LOAD more information.

So all I ask of people is to wait till we have something to -make- our leaps of logic.

I personally think if the nes games arn't available independently it's a godamn stupid move, but until I have -some- reason to believe they will or won't be.. I see no reason to jump to those conclusions.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> And -that- I will agree with. But seriously.. In a month we'll probably (not going to say WILL) have a LOAD more information.
> 
> So all I ask of people is to wait till we have something to -make- our leaps of logic.
> 
> I personally think if the nes games arn't available independently it's a godamn stupid move, but until I have -some- reason to believe they will or won't be.. I see no reason to jump to those conclusions.



Well, knowing Nintendo, I don't have the highest hopes they'll handle this well or logically. I'd rather hack my system to piss them off.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I just wish they weren't so vague, is that so much to ask of Nintendo...?



I don't see the problem.  It's like Avengers 4, I know its coming and vaguely what it will be about, and as much as I want to know more about that movie, I'm not demanding a trailer right now.  It will come in time, and nothing that happens right now is going to make the actual product come any faster or change what it is.  So again, patience.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, knowing Nintendo, I don't have the highest hopes they'll handle this well or logically. I'd rather hack my system to piss them off.



IS your PS4 and Xbox One hacked?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> IS your PS4 and Xbox One hacked?



Nope, I have a PS4, well, technically it's my brother's, so no dice. I don't have MS consoles, don't like 'em. I have a modded Wii U and 3DS, and an SD2NES, I just don't want Nintendo to screw the pooch again. And besides
the PS4 is up to date, so no chance of hacking.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nope, I have a PS4, well, technically it's my brother's, so no dice. I don't have MS consoles, don't like 'em. I have a modded Wii U and 3DS, and an SD2NES, I just don't want Nintendo to screw the pooch again. And besides
> the PS4 is up to date, so no chance of hacking.



Then to put it simply.. your a hypocrite. Got it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Then to put it simply.. your a hypocrite. Got it.



You're* but yes, thank you for being such a good friend. Enjoy paying for your sub par online and limited game selection.

Your - possessive
You're - contraction of "you are"

How am I hypocrite exactly? By not hacking a system that isn't mine? Keep your lectures to yourself, whatever people to their consoles is none of your business, I'm hacking my Switch to spite Nintendo
for their lack of VC.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

People, calm down, be humble, accept your mistakes, don't be manchildren.
Also, try to read and understand what each other meant, don't put your words in their mouths. English is not such a hard language after all. It's kind of frustrating to read the avoidable arguing about nothing at all, it makes it difficult to catch the actual posts that are saying something.


----------



## Tony_93 (May 8, 2018)

> Answering to _Kotaku_, a Nintendo Spokesperson said that “there are currently no plans to bring classic games together under the Virtual Console banner as has been done on other Nintendo systems.”
> 
> “There are a variety of ways in which classic games from Nintendo and other publishers are made available on Nintendo Switch, such as through Nintendo Entertainment System – *RetroArch , RetroArch or as packaged collections in RetroArch,*” the Nintendo spokesperson added. “Nintendo Entertainment System – Nintendo Switch Online will provide a fun new way to experience classic NES games that will be different from the Virtual Console service, thanks to enhancements such as added online play, voice chat via the Nintendo Switch Online app and the various play modes of Nintendo Switch.”
> 
> *SOURCE*



Fixed it, your welcome.


----------



## OctolingRift (May 8, 2018)

Nintendo sure knows how to disappoint fans. First the bs online service now this. Really sad. 2018 is such a bad year for the switch


----------



## OctolingRift (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Am I the only one on here who doesn't give a rat's arse about NES games on Switch?


NES Games suck. No SNES games on the online service made me loose all hope in Ninty


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> NES Games suck. No SNES games on the online service made me loose all hope in Ninty



It's not that NES games suck, it's that they only have been releasing them ad infinitum, I just don't care about them.


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Actually, and I could be wrong, it sounds more like gamepass than PSNow. *like I said.. could be wrong*.


That's true, could be more akin to gamepass or ps+. I thought that adding online multiplayer to old games is probably easier if you are emulating it on a server somewhere and just using switches as terminals streaming to/from that server, but it certainly would be more cost effective though to emulate locally and just use a server for matchmaking. And actually thinking about it a bit more, Nintendo seems to have more experience with ad-hoc gameplay than client-server gameplay too.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

So why couldn't this thread be worded differently? Like "Nintendo drops VC brand name" or something?


----------



## Zense (May 8, 2018)

I kinda feel stupid for having thought that the games I bought on WiiU and 3DS's VC would carry over. To me this just seemed logical that since they were still releasing new VC games after announcing and showcasing the Switch (and they still did after its launch like pokemon).

Before I rage, I guess I should convinve myself to wait and see how it turns out in a couple of months. Many things need to be seen.
-Will you get to keep the monthly games?
-Will the emulation/emulator be good (no color problems, lack of options or stupid pal/ntsc differences?)
-Will we get licensed games?
-Will cross console features be supported on VC (gbc->n64, gba->gc etc..)


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So why couldn't this thread be worded differently? Like "Nintendo drops VC brand name" or something?



Because Clickbait and people fall for it instead of actually reading the full article.


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> NES Games suck. No SNES games on the online service made me loose all hope in Ninty


Why is everyone talking like it will only ever be NES games? That's all that is announced, sure, but I seriously doubt that Nintendo won't add other console games to its new service. They probably just aren't ready to announce others and might possibly be using NES as just a testing ground to see if people like the "enhanced" classic gaming idea.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Why is everyone talking like it will only ever be NES games? That's all that is announced, sure, but I seriously doubt that Nintendo won't add other console games to its new service. They probably just aren't ready to announce others and might possibly be using NES as just a testing ground to see if people like the "enhanced" classic gaming idea.



Because instead of trying to use logic, they jump to random conclusions.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Why is everyone talking like it will only ever be NES games? That's all that is announced, sure, but I seriously doubt that Nintendo won't add other console games to its new service. They probably just aren't ready to announce others and might possibly be using NES as just a testing ground to see if people like the "enhanced" classic gaming idea.



But why start off with NES? Every single console has started off with NES. Why not Snes, why not N64, why not something different instead of NES ad nauseum? Come on, Nintendo.



Zense said:


> I kinda feel stupid for having thought that the games I bought on WiiU and 3DS's VC would carry over. Call me stupid, but it only seemed logical when they were releasing new VC games after announcing and showcasing the Switch (and they still are).
> 
> Before I rage, I guess I should convinve myself to wait and see how it turns out in a couple of months. Many things need to be seen.
> -Will you get to keep the monthly games?
> ...



Unless NERD develops the emulators, don't count on it.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But why start off with NES? Every single console has started off with NES. Why not Snes, why not N64, why not something different instead of NES ad nauseum? Come on, Nintendo.




I actually agree with you.. but the reasoning is litterally "Why is Mighty Morphin Power Rangers more known? Why is it the 80s Turtles always referenced. Why is it always gen 1 Transformers... Why is it always gen 1 pokemon." 

Like it or not... there is your answer.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> I actually agree with you.. but the reasoning is litterally "Why is Mighty Morphin Power Rangers more known? Why is it the 80s Turtles always referenced. Why is it always gen 1 Transformers... Why is it always gen 1 pokemon."
> 
> Like it or not... there is your answer.



I just...don't like NES, like, at all. Snes is my first console, and would've made more sense. *sigh* Yeah, not getting this for a very long time.


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But why start off with NES? Every single console has started off with NES.


I would say you just answered your own question. Also, just as easily asked: Why not?


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

And for some people.. Beast Wars was their first Transformers... Doesn't stop G1 from being the goto. x.x


*yes I hate it too*


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> I would say you just answered your own question. Also, just as easily asked: Why not?



Because I have never owned an NES, I never got interested in NES and Snes would've been better IMO.


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Because I have never owned an NES, I never got interested in NES and Snes would've been better IMO.


That's really not a good reason though. By that reasoning, I'm sure there are plenty of people that are thinking why couldn't they start with gba, n64, gc, or wii even?
I actually quite like the NES still and play games on it occasionally. Of course, I love dark souls too so lots of people think I'm just insane.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> That's really not a good reason though. By that reasoning, I'm sure there are plenty of people that are thinking why couldn't they start with gba, n64, gc, or wii even?
> I actually quite like the NES still and play games on it occasionally. Of course, I love dark souls too so lots of people think I'm just insane.



They could have at least told us whether or not we could buy NES games too, but I doubt they will. If it's just play/rent then forget it.


----------



## Eddypikachu (May 8, 2018)

just release the gamecube games you gave the nvidia shield in china on the switch, nintendo you had one job ;-;


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> They could have at least told us whether or not we could buy NES games too, but I doubt they will. If it's just play/rent then forget it.


Yeah, it sounds like it will only be part of the online service, which is why I speculated that you may not even download the games and you'll stream them from a server like ps now. Can't say for sure of course, but at any rate, being able to buy the NES games separate seems rather unlikely.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Yeah, it sounds like it will only be part of the online service, which is why I speculated that you may not even download the games and you'll stream them from a server like ps now. Can't say for sure of course, but at any rate, being able to buy the NES games separate seems rather unlikely.



There is NO evidence that it's going to be streaming. Hell if PS now has proven.. unless you're in a very specific location in the US... that sucks horrible. Again. There is NO evidence to having to stream the games. 

Hell.. we have evidence directly the contrary. 

https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...ails-about-its-nintendo-switch-online-service


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Yeah, it sounds like it will only be part of the online service, which is why I speculated that you may not even download the games and you'll stream them from a server like ps now. Can't say for sure of course, but at any rate, being able to buy the NES games separate seems rather unlikely.



Yeah, I find that to be absolute bullshit. Screw online, I'm hacking my Switch.



Tigran said:


> There is NO evidence that it's going to be streaming. Hell if PS now has proven.. unless you're in a very specific location in the US... that sucks horrible. Again. There is NO evidence to having to stream the games.
> 
> Hell.. we have evidence directly the contrary.
> 
> https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...ails-about-its-nintendo-switch-online-service



There's no evidence that it'll allow purchases either. Screw rental only.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I find that to be absolute bullshit. Screw online, I'm hacking my Switch.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence that it'll allow purchases either. Screw rental only.



You are jumping to illogical and wrong conclusions again.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> You are jumping to illogical and wrong conclusions again.



So what do you suggest? Wait till E3? I don't have exactly the highest expectations for this new VC like service.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you suggest? Wait till E3? I don't have exactly the highest expectations for this new VC like service.



Fine... What I suggest.. stop being a whiny baby and just hack the damn thing. But at least accept responsibility for it... stop acting like everyone is out to hurt you to make you do it. Put on some fucking big boy pants, do it...and take damn responsibility or don't. But stop this acting like a three year old.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Fine... What I suggest.. stop being a whiny baby and just hack the damn thing. But at least accept responsibility for it... stop acting like everyone is out to hurt you to make you do it. Put on some fucking big boy pants, do it...and take damn responsibility or don't. But stop this acting like a three year old.


Lol, though I agree with you, be more kind in how you say that!


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

I was only going to get a handful of games anyway. FE6, Castlevania: Bloodlines and Castlevania 3 (JP). Missing out on these games is a disappointment and I'm not buying them at inflated prices online. But with plenty of other games available it's no big deal.


----------



## DarthDub (May 8, 2018)

Nintendo giving 3DS/Wii U users the middle finger again? Iwata is rolling in his grave..


----------



## lexarvn (May 8, 2018)

Tigran said:


> There is NO evidence that it's going to be streaming. Hell if PS now has proven.. unless you're in a very specific location in the US... that sucks horrible. Again. There is NO evidence to having to stream the games.
> 
> Hell.. we have evidence directly the contrary.
> 
> https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...ails-about-its-nintendo-switch-online-service


Thanks for the link! Definitely sounds like gamepass/ps+


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

XDel said:


> It sounds like he is saying that if you want to play them, you'll have to play them with enhanced features now as opposed to the original code. I.E. You should in theory be able to play something like Double Dragon in 2 player on-line, etc. Where as Virtual Consoles would not have the added benefit of on-line capabilities, and so on.


It also sounds like maybe he’s not supposed to reveal whether or not virtual console is coming. While VC might still not be coming, he said there are no plans currently. Meaning that they may bring it back, or yes - the adapted code - during e3.


----------



## Zense (May 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But why start off with NES? Every single console has started off with NES. Why not Snes, why not N64, why not something different instead of NES ad nauseum? Come on, Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless NERD develops the emulators, don't count on it.


You can always hope:


> We've also heard that Nintendo Switch's Virtual Console is being engineered by (Nintendo European Research and Development) NERD, the studio behind the recent NES Mini micro-console which sold out in many stores ahead of Christmas.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 8, 2018)

This is yet another reason why the Wii U is still the best console Nintendo has ever made to date.  The only game worth a damn on the switch is Mario Odyssey.  Otherwise, Wii U has Breath of the Wild, and if modified, can play just about every single game nintendo has ever made over the past 30 years via VC, nintendont, or emulation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> This is yet another reason why the Wii U is still the best console Nintendo has ever made to date.  The only game worth a damn on the switch is Mario Odessey.  Otherwise, Wii U has Breath of the Wild, and if modified, can play just about every single game nintendo has ever made over the past 30 years via VC, nintendont, or emulation.


Xenoblade 2, for the sake of I don't care what you think but that is the reason I bought the console back in March 2017 anyway.


----------



## graeme122 (May 8, 2018)

So Conker's Bad Fur Day coming to switch... NEVER.


----------



## Tigran (May 8, 2018)

graeme122 said:


> So Conker's Bad Fur Day coming to switch... NEVER.



That wasn't likely to happen under the best of circumstances.


----------



## chirogan (May 9, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Wait for our new Classic consoles. That's the translation. :-)


With the success of the SNES classic, its undeniably one of the steps they'll take. Or like what @T-hug said, 


T-hug said:


> They need to skip vc this gen so they can charge you for the games again nextgen.
> If they added it to switch everyone would want their 3ds and wiiu vc content to be free. Skipping a gen allows enough time to have passed for people to be willing to shell out again.
> Or they'll drip feed games to the paid sub.



Both makes sense. A money maker sense.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 9, 2018)

Tigran said:


> That wasn't likely to happen under the best of circumstances.


Don't remind me. Guess I'll stick to Live and Reloaded and Rare Replay. ;(


----------



## Tigran (May 9, 2018)

chirogan said:


> With the success of the SNES classic, its undeniably one of the steps they'll take. Or like what @T-hug said,
> 
> 
> Both makes sense. A money maker sense.



Well again.. VC as Nintendo intended it.. simply doesn't exist anymore because of the very nature of the games.

"*Nintendo:* The Virtual Console games faithfully reproduces the original game in all areas, including content, movement and expressions. Principle programming, characters, sound etc. have not been changed."

https://web.archive.org/web/2008081...mputerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=149023


----------



## ZeroT21 (May 9, 2018)

Maybe future switch revisions won't support virtual consoles for some reason


----------



## the_randomizer (May 9, 2018)

Zense said:


> You can always hope:



Yes, because unlike the NES emulator in Wii U, NERD's work isn't blurry washed out garbage.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (May 9, 2018)

Oops 
Now there is salt all ober the place


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 9, 2018)

At this rate, the only features the Switch is going to have beyond playing Switch games is via homebrew. By trying to lock it down so much it seems like Nintendo have just increased the need for homebrew to a much wider audience than with the 3DS, Wii or Wii U and those were already pretty large!


----------



## OctolingRift (May 9, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Why is everyone talking like it will only ever be NES games? That's all that is announced, sure, but I seriously doubt that Nintendo won't add other console games to its new service. They probably just aren't ready to announce others and might possibly be using NES as just a testing ground to see if people like the "enhanced" classic gaming idea.


Because they have it labeled as 'Nintendo Entertainment System' not something like Nintendo Classics


----------



## Mark McDonut (May 9, 2018)

ok, so we'll be gutting and injecting NES roms into apps that will unlock low latency multiplayer for other nes roms.

Sounds like the next generation of injection apps to me.

I mean let's be honest, even CAPCOM couldn't be fucked to port their own megaman games and used an emulator themselves after lying through their teeth about this new technology they're using that wasn't snapshots of save states for the megaman legacy collections.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)

The translation is:

"We don't really want you to play the Virtual Console games you already bought on your 3DS or Wii U, so we're re-labeling the Virtual Console  as something "new" and "enchanced" as an excuse for charging you again. It's all for your sweet, sweet VC money.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 9, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> The translation is:
> 
> "We don't really want you to play the Virtual Console games you already bought on your 3DS or Wii U, so we're re-labeling the Virtual Console  as something "new" and "enchanced" as an excuse for charging you again. It's all for your sweet, sweet VC money.



And starting out with NES games, again, isn't all that exciting IMO. Snes and N64 would've gotten me hyped. I can use Nestopia and play them on my Wii U, what's the rush?


----------



## orangy57 (May 9, 2018)

Sinful Shadow said:


> are you seriously complaining about the price of nintendos online service its only 20 bucks a year thats LOADS cheaper than both xbox and playstation


but it still costs money, and Xbox and PS4 at least have lots of good communication features on their consoles. Just because Xbox and PS4 do it doesn't make it welcome for Nintendo to do it too


----------



## tbb043 (May 9, 2018)

> but it still costs money



Then don't use it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

But they announced 20+ free nes games for those purchased online service


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2018)

Akuseru06 said:


> But they announced 20+ free nes games for those purchased online service



Which you can't keep if you cancel it, which is stupid.


----------



## Pleng (May 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Because I have never owned an NES, I never got interested in NES





the_randomizer said:


> They could have at least told us whether or not we could buy NES games too, but I doubt they will. If it's just play/rent then forget it.



I'm so confused... you've just spent like, 3 pages complaining that you're not going to have the chance to buy games that you don't even want to play in the first place.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2018)

Pleng said:


> I'm so confused... you've just spent like, 3 pages complaining that you're not going to have the chance to buy games that you don't even want to play in the first place.



But one should be able to purchase them too, renting alone is just boring.


----------

